# 2004 ls1 to ls6 intake swap



## sufu24 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello all, I'm pretty new to the forum but was looking for advice on my new toy. I'd like to try to wake this beast up alittle but not sure exactly what directions to go and money is tight these days. 
I would like to keep it to the street so not looking for anything huge, but would like to try for 400+hp if possible out of my goat. The car came with Stainless Works long tubes, flowmaster 3" exhaust with x-pipe, and spectre cold air intake. Was thinking for the next mods to do the ls6 intake swap, so kinda curious what its going to take get one installed. I see jegs has ls6 intakes new for $480. Also thinking about maybe using a programmer, so any advice on whats good out there. Any other advice is appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

The 04s to the best of my knowledge/research come with the LS6 intake already. The next mods in my mind should be a OTR CAI from West Coast Speed and a good. That "CAI" is sucking nothing but HOT air from under the hood.

A OTR CAI with the fast acting IAT is about the same price as the LS6 intakes you saw so its an even trade money wise. I think getting a professional tune OR HP tuners or maybe EFI live and a wideband are the way to go as far as tuning is concerned. The overwhelming concensus is ave your money on the handheld tuner and get a dyno or street tune.

'Moe


----------



## sufu24 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I was reading about the Svede earlier today and looks like a good setup. I'll be getting one ordered within the next few days then. Thanks


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

With the mods you have already and an OTRCAI, get a tune and see how close you are to 400, you may be surprised. Also, check out the Vararam intake, pretty nice too.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I believe stock 243 cylinder heads and headers are the best beginning combo of mods for an LS1.


----------

